# Removing Oracle tamp fan connector



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I recently purchase a used Oracle (non-touch) and I'm trying to reduce the dose to around 20g as it currently sits around 22g.

I've found a couple of videos online (



) and (



) which appear to show alternative ways of getting the tamp connector out, but neither appear to work on my model. When I try pulling down I can't get it to budge, and when I use the spinning method it just continues to spin around with little resistance.

Are there any other things I should try that may help get the tamp fan connector out? Or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## strictlysocial (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, maybe I should have searched on here first. It looks like somebody has suggested altering the allen key in situ to help loosen things up.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51570-oracle-tamp-fan-become-stuck-on/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=737932&embedComment=737932&embedDo=findComment#comment-737932


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Can be a little tricky, the smallest dose I managed to get out of it was about 19.5 g into a 18g basket - I now realise I think that's how Sage manage to get decent coffee (and crema) by slightly overdosing consistently - not a problem but just an FYI... the other thing I ended up doing just to get less caffeine per cup was change to a 15g basket.


----------

